# طلب



## chem_ibrahemh (24 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
اريد ان اعرف من اين اجد ماده الproplene glygol methyl ether و ماده ammonium hydroxide
?
 
ولكم جزيل الشكر...


----------

